# [internet] Configuration ADSL(RESOLU)

## learner146

Bonsoir a tous: en fait j 'ai plusieurs questions(je suis un debutant dans l'univers GENTOO )

Avant de poser mes deux questions, je voudrais savoir : si j'ai plusieurs carte reseau, comment savoir laquelle est eth0 ou eth1 , etc....

Merci 

1°)

voila en fait j'ai installé gentoo sur mon portable  mais j'ai un probleme de connexion .

tout d'abord au demarrege j'ai lu cette ligne :  BRINGING ETH0 UP ........

ETH0 : UNKNOW INTERFACE : NO SUCH DEVICE 

voila c'est ce que j 'ai lu . Mais quand je regarde le fichier /proc/pci , il m'affiche : 

BUS 2, device  1, function 0:

Ethernet controller : Realtek semiconductor Co., etc ..............

IRQ 18 

....

MERCI DE M'AIDER !!

2°)

en fait j'avais encore une autre question : quand on me demande de choisir entre rp-pppoe , ou dhcp , lequel je dois choisir si j'ai une connexion adsl (chez skynet, 3.3mbit/s)

Merci !!!

----------

## ttgeub

1 - MOINS FORT, ON EST PAS SOURD

2 - *Quote:*   

> Bonsoir a tous: en fait j 'ai plusieurs questions(je suis un debutant dans l'univers GENTOO ) 

 

ca on avait compris   :Laughing: 

3 - commence par lire ça

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

----------

## Saigneur

Je confirme ce que dit ttypub : écrire en capitales est très "brayard" et n'incite pas à répondre

 *learner146 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2°)en fait j'avais encore une autre question : quand on me demande de choisir entre rp-pppoe , ou dhcp , lequel je dois choisir si j'ai une connexion adsl (chez skynet, 3.3mbit/s)
> 
> Merci !!!

 

Pour cette question, il s'agit de savoir si tu utilises un modem directement, ou un modem routeur avec gestion du DHCP.

Sous Windows (ou dans la doc), c'était comment ?

----------

## kwenspc

eth0 c'est ton interface ethernet princiapel, et là elle est pas prise en charge (mais detecté). donc suffit que tu insère le support de ta carte dans le noyau (ou bien module)

----------

## learner146

en fait kwenspc, je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire par "support de ta carte" 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ???

----------

## learner146

Pour répondre a saigneur , en fait j'utilise un modem simple (pas un routeur), c'est un speedtouch .  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

tu peux lire ca stp : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

Merci !

Autrement, bienvenue sur le forum deja  :Very Happy: 

et en ce qui concerne ta carte, t'as bien charge le module ? (compile en dur dans le kernel ? )

----------

## Trevoke

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=162228 ?

Ca aide? C'est dans le sticky avec tous les HOWTO.

----------

## learner146

pour repondre a kernel_sensei, j'ai utilisé genkernel ....

----------

## learner146

pour repondre a trevok, un moment il utilise emerge: mais pour utiliser emerge il faut avoir le net nan ?? Mais moi c'est justement mon probleme .

----------

## Dais

S'il te plait, édite le titre de ton sujet  :Razz: 

Je te conseille:

 *Quote:*   

> [internet] Configuration ADSL

 

----------

## learner146

voila, desole mais j avais pas tres bien compris le systeme (lol)

----------

## learner146

En fait je ne sais pas si c est trop demandé (je sais que c'est trop demandé mais je pose la question quand meme): quelqun pourrait il faire un résumé de la configuration d'internet sous gentoo . Je sais qu il y a pas mal de tuto la dessus en particulier celui de gentoo.org mais en fait j'ai bien respecté ce qu'ils disent mais ca ne marche toujours pas. Quelqun n'aurait il pas un site ou un tuto pour configurer le modem (speedtouch rj-45 pas usb) et le net .

Merci a tous !!

----------

## UB|K

1° Fais marcher ta (tes) carte(s) réseau avant de t'exiter sur le modem

Le support de ta carte ethernet ça ce passe dans la config du noyau. Dans ton cas c'est genkernel qui a fait le travail alors si ta carte est pas reconnue ya deux possibités: genkernel a pas compilé le bon module ou le module existe mais n'est pas chargé. Dans les deux cas lire la doc du kernel, ça aide:

vas dans /usr/src/linux en tant que root et fais un "make menuconfig" puis direction la section:

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

    Networking support  --->

        Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->
```

et là, tapes toi la lecture de la rubrique "help" de chaque driver pour voir celui qui va bien (ça donnera aussi le nom du module correspondant).

Un fois que tu as le nom du module, regardes si il est bien chargé (lsmod) et si c'est pas le cas un coup de "modprode le_module".

Pour vérifier que tout c'est bien passé:

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

ça permet aussi de voir quelle carte correspond  à eth0, eth1...

2° la carte réseau marche, passons au modem et à la question posée par saigneur: sous win, le modem a besoin d'un login/password pour se connecter ou bien il fait ça tt seul??

login/password --> rp-pppoe

tt seul comme un grand --> dhcp

Pour le reste, tu trouvera les infos dans le maunel gentoo ou dans le forum, alors bonne configuration.

----------

## ttgeub

Pour voir si te carte réseau est reconnu tu peux tapper :

```

ifconfig -a

```

----------

## learner146

Merci les mecs vous etes vraiment sympa !!

je vais faire tout ce que vous m'avez dit de faire et je vous dis quoi !!  :Laughing: 

----------

## learner146

En fait je vais refaire le tout : sans utiliser genkernel : peut etre que ca marchera mieux !

----------

## learner146

Resalut a tous, voila en fait le probleme que j'avais, je ne l'ai plus : quand je fait ifconig -a  il m'affiche bien ma carte et au demarrage le eth0 est aussi ok(contrairement a l'autre fois ). Voila donc maintenant je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire, est ce que je dois configurer le modem ou .?????

Parce que j'ai essayé emerge un_prog mais visiblement j'ai pas encore le net !!

Merci de vite terminer ce probleme avec moi !!

----------

## ttgeub

Tu peux nous donner le resultat de 

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## learner146

euh en fait voila je n'ai pas  tout pris :j'ai un truc du style :

eth0 

        link encap : Ethernet ....

        up broadcast running muticast ...

lo 

      link encap : locall loopback 

voila !!

s'il faut plus de details ........

----------

## ttgeub

Ca serait pas mal de tout avoir, le but est de savoir si tu as une configuration de la carte et de tes routes qui soient bonnes.

Peux tu donner les resultats exacts   :Wink:   de : 

```

ifconfig -a

route -n

cat /etc/resolv.conf

```

----------

## learner146

ok ttypub voila donc j'ai fait ce que tu m'a demandé et voila ce que ca retourne:

1) pour ifconfig -a 

eth0 

link encap : ethernet hwaddr 00:0f:d0:8E:0f

upbrodcast running multicast mtu:1500 metric :1

rx pockets :0 errors :0 dropped :0 overruns:0 frame :0

tx packets :0 errors :0 dropped :0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueulen:1000

rx bytes:0(0.0 b) tx bytes(0.0 b)

interrupt :10 base address :0X7000

lo

link encap:local loopback

...adrr:127.0.0.1 mask :255.0.0.0

up loopback running mtu:16436 metric:1

 rx pockets :0 errors :0 dropped :0 overruns:0 frame :0

tx packets :0 errors :0 dropped :0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueulen:0

2) pour route -n

kernel ip routing cable 

destination      gateway     genmask      flags     metric  ref use   iface

127.0.0.0        127.0.0.1    255.0.0.0     uc         0         0   0       lo

3) pour le  /etc/resolv.conf

domain homenetwork 

nameserver 10.0.0.138 (je me rappelle de cette ip, je la vois sous windows  parfois: je crois que c est celle de mon modem)

search lan 

Voila, j'espere que ca va t aider ttypub (et merci pour ton aide)

----------

## ttgeub

Bon alors, le resultat des commandes est limpide ta carte est reconnu par le noyau, mais aucune adresse IP ne lui est affacté. Donc 2 possibilités :

- tu n'a pas lancé le dhcp 

- dhcp est lancé mais ton modem requiert une authentification

Donc pour savoir si le dhcp est correctement configuré regarde le fichier : /etc/conf.d/net, si tu as la ligne :

```

iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

Attention une seule ligne doit commencer par iface_eth0 ! (tu peux commenter les autres en mettant un #) 

Bref si dhcp n'etait pas configuré, configure le fichier correctement et relance le reseau en tappant

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

```

En revanche si dhcp etait bien configuré, il faudrai t'authentifier aupres du modem et la faudra plus compter sur moi  :Sad: 

PS : utilise la BB balise code pour mettre des resultats de commande ca presente mieux   :Wink: 

----------

## learner146

En effet  iface_eth0 etait a "up" et donc je l'ai mit a "dhcp" mnt je vais verifier mais je voulais poser une derniere question: comment je peux voir si j'ai vraiement le net ou pas ???

moi ce que je faisais : j'utilisais emere et je voyais si ca marchait est ce que ma maniere est correcte ???

----------

## ttgeub

C'est une technique, mais la vrai demande la verification de pas mal de parametres.

Tu peux tenter

```

ping 216.239.59.99

```

et si tu obtiens des lignes du genre c'est bon :

```

64 bytes from 216.239.59.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=246 time=62.1 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.59.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=246 time=60.4 ms

```

Last edited by ttgeub on Sat Jan 29, 2005 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## learner146

voila en fait je viens  d essayer emerge mplayer par exemple et on voit qu il veut se connecter mais il  n y arrive pas !!

et j ai aussi vu un message au debut :

Bringing eth0  up via dhcp  [ok]

/sbin/rc : line 109 : /sbin/dhcpcd : NO such file or directory 

error: Problem starting needed services "netmount" was not started

----------

## ttgeub

Ah ben t'as pas dhcp, t'as du te lourder à l'install.   :Wink: 

Tu peux verifier par 

```

ls /sbin/dhcpcd

```

Bon  j'ai pas d'idée la maitenant, on verra demain  :Wink: 

----------

## learner146

ok a demain merci pour tes reponses !!!

----------

## learner146

Type de processeur  	Mobile AMD Athlon 64, 1600 MHz (8 x 200) 2600+

En fait voila la config de mon portable : mais j'ai utilisé des cd pour 32 .

Est ce que c possible  que ce soit a cause de ma config que je n'arrive pas a avoir le net (j'aurai du utiliser un cd pour amd athlon 64 ) ??????

----------

## ttgeub

Alors apres disgnostic, le probleme est que tu n'as pas dhcpd d'installer. Or tu viens de faire l'install donc tu devrais l'avoir, enfin je suppose ...

Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer ???

----------

## learner146

euh en fait je ne comprends pas ton message .

----------

## Darkael

Il faut installer dhcpcd soit même maintenant. Ca a été discuté quelque part dans le forum précédemment.

J'ai pas lu tout le thread, mais la solution devrait donc être de faire:

```

emerge dhcpcd

```

[edit] corrigé une petite faute de frappe...

----------

## learner146

euh oui mais si j'ai pas le net ???

----------

## Darkael

 *learner146 wrote:*   

> euh oui mais si j'ai pas le net ???

 

Si tu as un liveCD universal, normalement tous les fichiers nécessaires sont dedans. Monte le CD, et dans ton /etc/make.conf, mets:

```

DISTDIR=/mnt/cdrom/distfiles

```

(oublie pas de virer ça quand t'as fini)

et ensuite 'emerge dhcpcd' 

Sinon si t'as pas le liveCD, vu qu'aparement tu as accès au net de toute façon, fais une 'emerge -pf dhcpcd' et note les fichiers nécessaires, télécharge les et ensuite quant tu reviens sur ta gentoo, fous les dans ton /usr/portage/distfiles et fais 'emerge dhcpcd'.

(Bon j'espère que j'ai pas dit de conneries, il est 6h du mat' et je suis complètement KO.... )

----------

## learner146

MMMMMMMMMEEEEERRRRRRRCCCCCCCIIIII a tous : enfin apres une semaine j'ai reglé ce probleme   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ttgeub

Ravi de voir ce probleme résolu. Tu entres donc de pleins pieds dans l'univers gentoo : tes ennuis ne font que commencer   :Wink: 

----------

## learner146

lol c rien du moment  que ce ne soit pas des prob du net !!

----------

